# Half done my build.



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Make sure you post a list of mods you made to your Cruze also!


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Not a personal fan of them, but the chrome side views look pretty nice. Looks real sleek overall.


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

What did you use for the chrome side mirrors? I was thinking the same but dunno if I should use chrome spray paint or wrap

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

They are an abs plastic cap. 
Mods dub rims 18 (I like a smooth ride to much for anything bigger) 
Anzo headlights 
Spyder taillights 
Chrome wind deflectors 
Chrome pillars 
Chrome mirrors 
Chrome bottom side molding 
Ss style carbon fiber hood, and full body kit. 
Ambient lighting package 
Lighted door sills 
Blacked out now ties. 
Full 3m wrap going on once it is completely done.


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Here's another


----------



## Mamely014 (Apr 4, 2014)

God those are 18's they look real nice bigger than what they are. Sweet set up!


----------



## poodok (Apr 24, 2014)

Looks good. Got to ditch that front plate.


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Debadged and carboned bowties. Body kit goes on this week.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Let's see the back.

Looking good though.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice . Apparently your into the not to much Blacking out look !


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Body kit is done, waiting for hood and taillights


----------



## Greycruzer (Sep 3, 2014)

Where you get the lights from?


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Anzo


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I think I want that lip and side skirts.


----------



## CalvinKlein (Apr 8, 2012)

Tyranttrent said:


> Hey guys. I'll post more pics when I'm finished.


What is the rims wide!!!


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

255


----------



## 2014cruse+ls (Jun 26, 2014)

how do you like them headlights? i thought about buying some for my cruze or something like that..


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

The headlights are ok I like the look. Could be brighter though. I have a 10 inch rigid industry light bar installed in the bottom grille so it's not really an issue lol


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

See the rigid 10" combo bar. And a set of duallies


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Sorry for the double post


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Back in the shop. Getting my hood put on, taillights put on, foglights. Then all the 3m covering


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Tyranttrent said:


> 255


Are you sure about that? What is the full tire size? The Cruze RS uses 225/45-18 tires.


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

My apologies, their 235


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Sigh car is still in the shop. Still waiting on seibon, or at least the distributor. Also the spyder foglights and taillights. Oh well I feel like a kid at Christmas lol


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

which hood did you go with? I was just looking at the SS carbon.


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

The ss


----------



## biancacruze (Sep 17, 2014)

I wanna see the back with both the SS spoiler (I thin I read you were going to put it on) and the spyder lights.
no rear diffuser?


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes the diffuser aswell


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Those rims are dope! Like em..Love the head lights too. Chrome mirrors and rain deflecter things not so much. lol But thats just personal taste. It looks really nice! Thanks for sharing..And that paint is GLEAMING.


----------



## 2014cruse+ls (Jun 26, 2014)

Tyranttrent said:


> The headlights are ok I like the look. Could be brighter though. I have a 10 inch rigid industry light bar installed in the bottom grille so it's not really an issue lol





Tyranttrent said:


> See the rigid 10" combo bar. And a set of duallies


man that car looks nice. i assume its a single light housing (cant remember)? 
and your running the stock headlight wiring? from what i read the wiring stops us from getting brighter lights.
i have thought of adding a light bar in that location sure does look nice there. great you gave me another want to my car lol besides fog lights.

are the lights brighter then stock housings? and how are the drl setup? i am not sure how the drl is setup but stock housings they use the headlight bulbs.


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks MO. I'm not sure about the headlight wiring. We ran separate wiring for light bar, and another for the foglights. They weren't in when I took that picture. I know I can get an hid kit for those headlights for around 200 bucks


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Also yes I used the stock wiring for the headlights they where just pnp. The Drl, are the projectors with halos and the cfl strips


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Tyranttrent said:


> ...spyder foglights and taillights...


Interested in your thoughts of the fog lights, and pics too.


----------



## 2014cruse+ls (Jun 26, 2014)

Tyranttrent said:


> The headlights are ok I like the look. Could be brighter though. I have a 10 inch rigid industry light bar installed in the bottom grille so it's not really an issue lol





Tyranttrent said:


> See the rigid 10" combo bar. And a set of duallies





Tyranttrent said:


> Also yes I used the stock wiring for the headlights they where just pnp. The Drl, are the projectors with halos and the cfl strips


i was hoping they would be the halo and cfl strips i am not a fan of using the headlight its self for a drl..


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

I totally agree.


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Hood came, don't mind the dust lol


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Soon


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

cost?


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

For? Everything?


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Hood was around 1200


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

The rest added up to quite a bit more. Lol


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Eeeeee car is coming back. Finally finished. Just getting 3m wrap Monday. This was almost a 4 month build with wait times on parts and such. With a few hiccups in their aswell. I'll be sure to have several photos up for those who have asked. Also complete parts list.


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

I'd also like to send photos to seibon, spyder, Anzo, Chevy, ridgid industries, and of course dub (Foose racing)


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

If anyone knows how to get in touch with them.


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Just awaiting a wash and 3m


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

That thing looks great!


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

That's a pretty in-depth build! How involved was adding the lower light bar?


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Nice build! the light bar is sick


----------

